# Carmina Burana ensemble unicorn version conduct by Micheal Posch is it good?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i got the original *carl orff rendition *of this master work, do i need this version of Carmina Burana by micheal posch and his unicorn ensemble, is this cd mandatory.

I read rad review about it, saying it's one of the best unicorn rendition so far and it sond like a modernized version of this work into a medievlal work , 'a la sauce' ensemble unicorn, oni wytars,
im dying to hear it, im a big fan of the ensemble,

But i have the original Carl Orff cd on naxos , should i buy another version f this work or pass, anyone has this version im talking about the Unicorn, oni wytars ensemble , is it Worth it.

Carmina Burana is one of my favorite work among classical,my question is , his it very different than the Carl Orff version or i will be disapointed?

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------

